
Is the Pill giving geeks an unfair chance? - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/family-and-relationships/is-the-pill-giving-geeks-an-unfair-chance/article1317488/
======
IsaacSchlueter
Alternate title: "Is the Pill raising our species' IQ?"

------
Mz
I find the closing line amusing: His bottom line is unwavering: “I trust women
to make good choices about when and with whom to become mothers, and I think
modern contraceptives enable many women to make their choices reality.”

I've known too many single moms who seem to defy this expectation and have
nothing but bitterness towards the hottie men they got pregnant by and, in
some cases, were insanely in love with and had enormous difficulty moving on
from yet absolutely couldn't live with. For that matter, I've known too many
married moms who are/were staying for his paycheck because they couldn't make
it on their own, even while he fooled around the side...etc.

What I tell my kids:

Genes are like virii: They don't care how miserable they make you in their
search to reproduce.

(I adore my kids but they haven't been easy to raise. :-) )

